# 2nd competition



## greggy (Mar 17, 2015)

Placed 5th.  Nailed It!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 17, 2015)

I got third.  Judges said I would have placed higher if I used more ProTan.


----------



## greggy (Mar 17, 2015)

They should have touched you up on your tan before getting on stage.  They needed a better tanning company.


----------

